# My New Tool Setter



## TomS (Sep 4, 2017)

This is my first real project since I upgraded my control electronics.  Have to say I'm pleased with how it turned out.  It's a take-off of the Edge Technologies tool setter except that instead of a 4" gauge height it's a 5"gauge height.  Had to increase it an inch to accomodate the spare dial indicator I had.




The dial indicator has a flat back with two 6-32 tapped holes.  Indicator travel is .250" and is unique in that you can move the needle by turning the knurled knob on the end of the stem.  Great feature when calibrating to the 5" gauge height.



This is my setup for calibrating the tool setter.  It's a couple of stacked 123 blocks and a square head.



To set the dial indicator you rotate the dial with zero straight up then turn the stem to line up the needle. 



Top view showing the plunger bore.


----------



## mikey (Sep 4, 2017)

Very nice work, Tom! I didn't know there was an indicator that can be adjusted like that ...


----------



## spumco (Sep 4, 2017)

Well, aren't you Mr. Clever now! 

You've clearly sorted out the surface finish issues, 'cause that thing looks spectacular.  Slight texture on the side curves, but nothing objectionable.  Well done, Sir.


----------



## TomS (Sep 5, 2017)

mikey said:


> Very nice work, Tom! I didn't know there was an indicator that can be adjusted like that ...



Neither did I.  A friend gave me the indicator 6 or 7 years ago.  It's been sitting on a shelf since then.  When I decided to build the tool setter I grabbed it off the shelf and saw that it had the perfect features, i.e. 1/4" travel, flat back, and the bonus needle adjustment.


----------



## TomS (Sep 5, 2017)

spumco said:


> Well, aren't you Mr. Clever now!
> 
> You've clearly sorted out the surface finish issues, 'cause that thing looks spectacular.  Slight texture on the side curves, but nothing objectionable.  Well done, Sir.



Thanks.  Surface finish is much improved.  I used Fusion 360 Cam because it has several options for smoothing and arc fitting/tolerance.


----------

